# FreeBSD stops booting with usb plugged in - help



## TheGuardian (Oct 25, 2010)

Hi, I'm new to FreeBSD. I was having problem with installation at first but did manage to install with second option (ACPI Disabled). Right now my problem is: when I load with first option selected, with usb (mouse, keyboard) plugged in, it (Freebsd) stops loading on(4 last lines):


```
Usbus6: waiting for BIOS to give up control
Usbus6: timed out waiting for BIOS
Usbus6: EHCI version 1.0 
Usbus6: <Intel 82801H (ICH8) usb 2.0 controller USB2-A> on ehci 1
```

It loads just fine without them (USB) - after load finishes I have to replug them. Yes, they work this way... can anyone help me with it?
Plugging and unplugging already drives me mad...

PC specification:
Pentium 4 3.4Gg 
Motherboard  asus p5b-v
ram 3gb ddr2. 
video ati x1950, 256mb.

Tried all options available at the boot.


----------



## phoenix (Oct 25, 2010)

Which version of FreeBSD?

Does the motherboard support USB Mass Storage devices?  Plug in the USB stick and go into the BIOS and see if it shows up as a harddrive.

Go through the BIOS, into the USB settings, and see if there is an option for "USB Hand-off".  Toggle that option and try booting again.

Finally, are you wanting to boot off the USB stick?  Or just have it available for use after the boot?


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 26, 2010)

TheGuardian said:
			
		

> Hi, I'm new to FreeBSD. I was having problem with installation at first but did manage to install with second option (ACPI Disabled). Right now my problem is: when I load with first option selected, with usb (mouse, keyboard) plugged in, it (Freebsd) stops loading on(4 last lines):
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Turn off "USB Legacy Support" in the BIOS.


----------



## TheGuardian (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks for helping ... after switching USB Legacy Support off it does load but I can't use my keyboard at the boot selection screen, any ideas?


----------



## graudeejs (Oct 26, 2010)

Buy usb to ps2 converter (cheap).... ps2 works everywhere, anytime.


----------



## TheGuardian (Oct 26, 2010)

Found one lying around, and everything works well so far. Thanks for all the help.


----------

